# Plow Theft



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

How does one properly secure a plow,specifically a snowbear when it's off the truck?This would apply to any plow.It seems that in Nova Scotia lately, plows are a hot item.Where this plow and gear weigh around 300lbs., 2 burly ,able boys or girls could easily pick up plow and load it on the back of they're pickup and they're away.I have the dolley wheels down with the cotter pins out/ sb300, so that at least they have to drag or lift plow and gear to move it.I have it fastened to my picnic table with a short cable and lock.Any better suggestions, I don't have a garage,only a very small shed.Thank's, 68 Bullitt


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

68 bullitt said:


> How does one properly secure a plow,specifically a snowbear when it's off the truck?This would apply to any plow.It seems that in Nova Scotia lately, plows are a hot item.Where this plow and gear weigh around 300lbs., 2 burly ,able boys or girls could easily pick up plow and load it on the back of they're pickup and they're away.I have the dolley wheels down with the cotter pins out/ sb300, so that at least they have to drag or lift plow and gear to move it.I have it fastened to my picnic table with a short cable and lock.Any better suggestions, I don't have a garage,only a very small shed.Thank's, 68 Bullitt


I guess plow theft is not an issue in other provinces and states, aren't you lucky!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

In the past I've chained mine to a tree. A large auger type anchor for staking trees or dog leads could work, but your ground is probably too frozen to get one in now. They make similar items in the motorcycle industry for securing them.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Take an old extension cord and cut the female end off. Strip back 2 or 3" of insulation from one of the wires and atach it to a stake in the ground by the plow. strip some insulation front the other wire and atach it to the plow. no go inside and plug the other end into an outlet. If you feel you need a little more power then wet down the ground around the plow.

Do not try this if there is any chance of a child playing in the area.

Works good for keeping the yellow snow off the side of the plow also


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Have you actually done this


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

BNC SERVICES said:


> Have you actually done this


to a car which I was loosing hubcaps off of. it stoped


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Dwan said:


> Take an old extension cord and cut the female end off. Strip back 2 or 3" of insulation from one of the wires and atach it to a stake in the ground by the plow. strip some insulation front the other wire and atach it to the plow. no go inside and plug the other end into an outlet. If you feel you need a little more power then wet down the ground around the plow.
> 
> Do not try this if there is any chance of a child playing in the area.
> 
> Works good for keeping the yellow snow off the side of the plow also


I like this one till I forget when hooking up :yow!:

I chain my plows together.
Also I was thinking of welding up a bar that would go into the mounting holes with a lock so they can't just hook up and drive away

How about a portable alarm so if some one grabs it the alarm will go off.
I have seen these for cars I think it would work for your plow


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Dwan said:


> to a car which I was loosing hubcaps off of. it stoped


You know, if you did it VERY CONSPICUOUSLY, I bet it would work great even without being plugged in. Actually plugging it in would be pretty dumb, IMO.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

padlock through mounting holes, motion lights, vidio camera, string from plow to big toe at night, cover with tarp, chain to any large object, ( put a large rock by it if you have to or old truck) drive stake into ground and atach very large chain so as to look like no one could ever move it. tie big ugley dog to it. atach wife then if it comes up missing it could be a blessing.
the electric coard was ment to be a joke, but i did use it on the car.


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

In the summer months I use a storage facility for my plows, it has 24/7 access through a secured gate, I store off season equipment there year round, if I thought I would have a problem with theft thats where my plow would be when it was off of my truck, maybe an option for you ......


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Park your truck or another car in front of it if you can. A tarp over it may deter some as it could be a dog house for all they know. Chain it to a tree maybe. You could get a cheap little alarm but that would only work if you are at home. I do what ever i had to do to keep the plow secured and out of sight at all times.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

in all seriousness, just chain it to a tree. If someone's gonna steal it, it's gonna be spur of the moment. Any "pro" who would scope it out and cut chains, etc is gonna know that its value is greatly diminished without the mounts and wiring harnesses, etc. I'd presume your greatest threat would be someone who would say "Hey, a plow!" 

I have an 8' Western Poly Pro Ultramount, weighs a ton, so no couple of hoods are gonna load it up and drive off with it. However, any unscrupulous plower with an Ultramount can quietly pull up to my plow and be gone in 30 seconds. 

Chain it to something.


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank's guys for all your suggestions :salute: Some doughheads in N.S are first stealing the truck that plow is attached to,ditching the truck and taking the plow, and selling hot plow, buyers are getting a deal on a plow and only need the proper mount.Anyways,I am interested in finding out what the bikers use for theft.An eyebolt screwed in to my baby barn with a cable or chain attached would help as well.Keep em coming guys, and Happy Holidays to all and to all a good day eh! :waving:


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

Also,a light movable plow like mine with simply a chain attached to it around a solid or heavy object can be undone by going to your local hardware store and purchasing a set of boltcutters.Now what do we do?I like the tarp idea, out of sight , out of mind.Keep em coming guys,68 Bullitt


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

This may sound silly but most of the other ideas have been exhausted. How about a Dog Run, chain link with a double gate, built to fit the plow. You'd have to have a decent place to set it where you could drive right up to it.


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> This may sound silly but most of the other ideas have been exhausted. How about a Dog Run, chain link with a double gate, built to fit the plow. You'd have to have a decent place to set it where you could drive right up to it.


Now that's an idea,but not enough room.Oh well, if they don't have a boltcutter, it would be funny to see a couple of guys dragging my picnic table and my snowbear plow!  Better yet, I think we should be asking the criminals,I'm sure they know every trick in the book..


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

68 bullitt said:


> Also,a light movable plow like mine with simply a chain attached to it around a solid or heavy object can be undone by going to your local hardware store and purchasing a set of boltcutters.Now what do we do?I like the tarp idea, out of sight , out of mind.Keep em coming guys,68 Bullitt


Chain it.if a theft want's it bad enough they will get no matter what if they want it bad enough.I had a 8ft fisher blade that was taken,and all that was left behind was the chain,and "cut" lock,and the truck that was parked in front of it.Thank god I moved into the country,and now have a little mix hound/cocker spanial, that can hear a fly fart,and he has a big brother a chow,and he is right their when the little dog rais's his ear's.I wouldn't want to be the guy or girl having to deal with them.I also got a shot gun,and a 4wd.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

My puppy will stop them if they mess with anything in the yard.
This is the guys left leg who tried to come into the yard and take stuff last time


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

daninline said:


> My puppy will stop them if they mess with anything in the yard.
> This is the guys left leg who tried to come into the yard and take stuff last time


Heck yes, he wouldn't even have to bite,I bet he/she is a real ***** cat to the "Friendly's"Loyalty for life,now that's a true marriage.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I would ave never thought snowbear plow theft would be such a big problem


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't think meyer theft would be a very big problem either


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Puppy my foot!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

cja1987 said:


> I don't think meyer theft would be a very big problem either


smartass























I thought that most snowbear users just kept them in their sububarbia garage


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I keep my old clunker in the shop plow and all but I don't think anyone would want to steal it. I just like to keep it warm.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

68 bullitt said:


> Heck yes, he wouldn't even have to bite,I bet he/she is a real ***** cat to the "Friendly's"Loyalty for life,now that's a true marriage.


He's 130 pounds of wuss but he puts on a great act  
If the wind blows the wrong way he gets scared  But don't piss him off like try to hit him or anything.

Put the plows behind your house so it's not seen when driving by.

Weld you name and phone number right on the back of the blade.
I could do this for free for anyone near me in NE CT.
Paint it pink


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Crumm said:


> I just like to keep it warm.


I did that once. Ended up with too much snow sticking to the blade on account of it being warm, so non-sticky snow got sticky when it hit the plow. (Poly-Pro). Maybe a steel blade would cool down quick enough, but that was my one experiment with keeping my plow in a warm place.


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

daninline said:


> He's 130 pounds of wuss but he puts on a great act
> If the wind blows the wrong way he gets scared  But don't piss him off like try to hit him or anything.
> 
> Put the plows behind your house so it's not seen when driving by.
> ...


Thank's daninline for the advice, I may want to get a loan of your pup sometime, but I live in Nova Scotia, close to the North pole!That's a good tip on engraving a name etc to show proof of your plow as well.I am expecting a minimum of 10 inches of white on Monday, can't hardly wait, it's my first day of plowing,cheers


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

NoStockBikes!! said:


> I did that once. Ended up with too much snow sticking to the blade on account of it being warm.


I just back the truck out of the shop and let the engine warm up for about 10 minutes while the blade cools down. It is cold enough up here that it doesn't take long.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

It doesn't matter if it is a lightduty plow or not, to a thief or a drug addict it is still a couple hundred bucks minimum.

I don't think anyone could easily steal my Boss V blade.... far too heavy unless they happen to have an RT2 hookup.... but still won't help because I replaced the wiring connectors with heavy-duty semi-truck trailer connectors. a) very durable, b) no one else has them, and if they do they likely won't be wired in the same patterns... 

Would you mess with this overgrown puppy if you didn't know him? 120lbs of very lean muscle.... yes he may lick you to death, but if you didn't know that.... by the same token, he was able to destroy an 'unbreakable guarenteed for life' large dog chew toy (Kong "superduty", whatever the name was). We thought he was half Rottie half King Shepherd when I got him (from the humane society) but the vet thinks he may be half rottie half pitbull....


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

derekbroerse said:


> It doesn't matter if it is a lightduty plow or not, to a thief or a drug addict it is still a couple hundred bucks minimum.
> 
> I don't think anyone could easily steal my Boss V blade.... far too heavy unless they happen to have an RT2 hookup.... but still won't help because I replaced the wiring connectors with heavy-duty semi-truck trailer connectors. a) very durable, b) no one else has them, and if they do they likely won't be wired in the same patterns...
> 
> Would you mess with this overgrown puppy if you didn't know him? 120lbs of very lean muscle.... yes he may lick you to death, but if you didn't know that.... by the same token, he was able to destroy an 'unbreakable guarenteed for life' large dog chew toy (Kong "superduty", whatever the name was). We thought he was half Rottie half King Shepherd when I got him (from the humane society) but the vet thinks he may be half rottie half pitbull....


I think that if there is a remote chance that they/ thieves can get some coin out of an unknown plow that they are willing to take a chance, key is drug addict, they will do anything for a fix.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

68 bullitt said:


> I think that if there is a remote chance that they/ thieves can get some coin out of an unknown plow that they are willing to take a chance, key is drug addict, they will do anything for a fix.


Dog's are great for securitey"BUT" if your not home a big juicey stake will keep the ol dog ocupide long enough for plow to be stolen.Welding name,and phone# on sector shaft is a good idea,but what does a person do,ask everyone to let them see their blade.It suck's but a drug addict,or a theft will get it no matter the hurtle.Like said it's a couple of hundred buck's,or another fix for a junky.


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

daninline said:


> My puppy will stop them


I have to agree, Its the best damn alarm system known to man.
hehe...no leftovers in the fridge either!!  
They won't eat from strangers.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey, the "First Alert" guy looks like a Furby I bought my kids for Christmas a few year's ago!


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

If you are really worried pour a concrete pad and a loop in the concrete and run the cable through it. They also make a cable that is uncutable it is great if it is heated it get tougher... im not sure what it is called we had sleds on an open trailer. they are really pricey tho.


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

I leave mine behind the fence at the end of the driveway with my girl wandering around.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Plow Security*



68 bullitt said:


> How does one properly secure a plow,specifically a snowbear when it's off the truck?This would apply to any plow.It seems that in Nova Scotia lately, plows are a hot item.Where this plow and gear weigh around 300lbs., 2 burly ,able boys or girls could easily pick up plow and load it on the back of they're pickup and they're away.I have the dolley wheels down with the cotter pins out/ sb300, so that at least they have to drag or lift plow and gear to move it.I have it fastened to my picnic table with a short cable and lock.Any better suggestions, I don't have a garage,only a very small shed.Thank's, 68 Bullitt


Use a little COMMON SCENSE We all Pay big bucks for trucks & plows EASY FIX on NOT havng Your Plow STOLEN! Install IT & drive to a Welding Shop! & have a Welder Weld your Personal -ID- On your PLOW!--I Do My FISHER I Weld --Ole JIM--on every Peice! right in Plan Sight! Middle of the Cutting EGDE--TOP of PLOW--"A"Frame--Push Plates--Heard Gear & STAMP all my Cyls & Valve Body--EASY -ID-for the LAW! Sure Works for ME! & makes Any-One with Sticky Fingers THINK Twice!--& It only COST a few BUCKS!--Enough SAID!--Ole JIM--


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I think you may want to check a current discussion some of us are having under the Snow Plowing Discussion forum with the title "Snow Plow Lock". We came out with a lot of info regarding locks to put in our plows. Check it out. I hope it will be helpful.


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

Ole JIM said:


> Use a little COMMON SCENSE We all Pay big bucks for trucks & plows EASY FIX on NOT havng Your Plow STOLEN! Install IT & drive to a Welding Shop! & have a Welder Weld your Personal -ID- On your PLOW!--I Do My FISHER I Weld --Ole JIM--on every Peice! right in Plan Sight! Middle of the Cutting EGDE--TOP of PLOW--"A"Frame--Push Plates--Heard Gear & STAMP all my Cyls & Valve Body--EASY -ID-for the LAW! Sure Works for ME! & makes Any-One with Sticky Fingers THINK Twice!--& It only COST a few BUCKS!--Enough SAID!--Ole JIM--


Thank's for the advice Ole Yellar, but do you seriously think stamping Ole Jim over your plow is going to stop a drug addict on crack looking for more crack???.I dought it,these guys are stealing trucks and plows in broad daylite in mall parking lots.A guy lost one whilst being 28 minutes in a mall while he went inside to get a bite with his wife,plow and truck, and plow was only 45 minutes old from Parts For Trucks..These guys don't have any common sense The security camera saw 2 men in civi's do the deed in 2 minutes flat..You tell me...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is a rule to live by:

DON'T TRUST ANYONE. PERIOD.

Do anything and everything you can think of to protect yourself. And make sure your equipment is INSURED!!!! Check with your broker, I did and they had my total equipment (truck excluded) listed as $1200 total. Yeah right! I fixed that (multiplied by ten) and it only cost an extra $200 Cdn. for the year.
Figure that the $1200 is all they were going to give me if everything was stolen. That wouldn't even pay for the snowblower, let alone tractor, spreader, trailer, tools, and blade. I know my hardware is easily worth more than that but I figured a compromise was in order. Besides, what are the chances of them taking everything?

Take lots of detailed photos, write down serial numbers, descriptions, and conditions and take them to your broker, have them put a copy in your file. I am still in the process of getting this part done myself.

Also, get your truck appraised!!!


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

WOW! Guess I'm lucky, living out there in the sticks. One of 3 pickup plows in town, and one of the others, is my boss's.

It'd be kind of hard to peddle a stolen plow in a town of 1500 people.


----------



## swolff (Jan 3, 2005)

*AC power*

One flaw with hooking up an electrical cord. The outlet you plug it into will trip the breaker right away. I would assume your plow would be on the ground. Therefore it would be a direct short. You know the shortest path to ground. Also I think you would be open up to paying millions $$$$ to the crack heads family for taking one useless lifeform off the planet.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I suppose if you seriously wanted to wire it up to shock people you could wrap it up in the fencing wire they use to contain cattle etc. With a warning sign of course. 

Probably one quick clip of wirecutters would defeat it though.... but since when are crackheads electricians? lol You could probably achieve the same results just with a dummy cord and sign, because its not like they would know for sure....


----------



## MR5BY5 (Jan 18, 2005)

You can get a REALLY BIG one of those auger-stakes that is used for anchoring guy-lines for power-poles. Once it's in the ground there is no pulling it out and the "eye" you could use to attach to cable is probably too big for a bolt-cutter! They are pretty cheap too...

I saw a snowplow hitch-pin with built-in lock for big plows the other day at the Meyers parts place - don't know if you could get one small enough to fit your little plow.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Those auger stakes are easily purchased at a farm supply store because they are used for end posts on grape rows. They are available in all different lengths and "auger diameters" for different soil conditions.


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

MR5BY5 said:


> You can get a REALLY BIG one of those auger-stakes that is used for anchoring guy-lines for power-poles. Once it's in the ground there is no pulling it out and the "eye" you could use to attach to cable is probably too big for a bolt-cutter! They are pretty cheap too...
> 
> I saw a snowplow hitch-pin with built-in lock for big plows the other day at the Meyers parts place - don't know if you could get one small enough to fit your little plow.


Thank's for the idea


----------

